# Screw found in a can of pedigree dog food



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

I work at a local store. A customer came in today with a coupon for a free case of canned pedigree dog food. He got the coupon because he found a screw in a previous can and contacted the company.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

And he still wanted their dog food after that?!? I know tines are hard now, but wow! :shocked:


----------



## abbie (Jul 7, 2009)

No kidding! I found 2 hairs in a jar of pickles once, and even though they sent me coupons for free jars, I just couldn't bring myself to get that brand again! UGH!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Sounds like he may have gotten screwed. :innocent:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Coco @ Jul 17 2009, 10:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806841


> Sounds like he may have gotten screwed. :innocent:[/B]



ROTFL! What a screwy deal.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

It's stuff like this that reinforces the reasons to home cook.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (Coco @ Jul 17 2009, 11:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806841


> Sounds like he may have gotten screwed. :innocent:[/B]


You are one funny lady. :smrofl: :smrofl: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Coco @ Jul 17 2009, 11:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806841


> Sounds like he may have gotten screwed. :innocent:[/B]


LOL!!


----------



## ablack (Jun 9, 2009)

QUOTE (Coco @ Jul 17 2009, 11:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806841


> Sounds like he may have gotten screwed. :innocent:[/B]



QUOTE (Cosy @ Jul 17 2009, 11:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806847


> QUOTE (Coco @ Jul 17 2009, 10:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806841





> Sounds like he may have gotten screwed. :innocent:[/B]



ROTFL! What a screwy deal.
[/B][/QUOTE]

:HistericalSmiley: 
:smrofl: 
:rofl:


----------

